# Early upgrade to Note 2



## gnex0422 (Mar 5, 2012)

Anyone else have trouble doing an early upgrade to there Note 2? Verizon gave me an early upgrade yesterday it was suppost to be 8/13/13. But they said i cant upgrade to a note 2 because its an iconic phone and they didnt know when i would be able to. I heard 90 days after the release date. Did anyone have this trouble or gotten around it somehow. I already have to many lines so i dont want to add another another one.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## fallingd0wn (Jun 7, 2011)

Do an early upgrade to a Galaxy S3 then exchange it at a VZ store for a Note 2. You'll have to pay the exchange fee but you'll get what you want out of it.


----------



## gnex0422 (Mar 5, 2012)

Hows that work wont they just say no like they are now?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

fallingd0wn said:


> Do an early upgrade to a Galaxy S3 then exchange it at a VZ store for a Note 2. You'll have to pay the exchange fee but you'll get what you want out of it.


won't work. Your upgrade date will be reset to the original one

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gnex0422 (Mar 5, 2012)

GTvert90 said:


> won't work. Your upgrade date will be reset to the original one
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


Thought so thank you

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## fallingd0wn (Jun 7, 2011)

It will work fine. I just did it myself. I got an early upgrade by calling VZW. They would only approve me for a GS3 however. I got that shipped to me, then exchanged it in a local corporate store for a Note 2. The store didn't care one way or another as long as I paid the difference in price. You have 14 days after an upgrade to do an exchange if you want something different.


----------



## gnex0422 (Mar 5, 2012)

fallingd0wn said:


> It will work fine. I just did it myself. I got an early upgrade by calling VZW. They would only approve me for a GS3 however. I got that shipped to me, then exchanged it in a local corporate store for a Note 2. The store didn't care one way or another as long as I paid the difference in price. You have 14 days after an upgrade to do an exchange if you want something different.


Huh ok im just nervous ill order it and they wont exchange it for me

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## gnex0422 (Mar 5, 2012)

fallingd0wn said:


> It will work fine. I just did it myself. I got an early upgrade by calling VZW. They would only approve me for a GS3 however. I got that shipped to me, then exchanged it in a local corporate store for a Note 2. The store didn't care one way or another as long as I paid the difference in price. You have 14 days after an upgrade to do an exchange if you want something different.


I just called my local VW store and asked them if i could do this, the guy didnt seem to care at all so im going to try it, worst comes to worst i get there they say no and i send the sgs3 back

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

I do recall I was doing something different so ignore my post lol

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gnex0422 (Mar 5, 2012)

Verizon pissed me off ( hard to believe i know). So i ended up buying my note off craigs, coming from a gnex this thing is a beast i love it so far.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## Jarmer (Jun 4, 2012)

I did an early upgrade to my Note 2 from a gnex , but had to wait until Feb 1. They wouldn't do it before then.


----------



## gnex0422 (Mar 5, 2012)

Jarmer said:


> I did an early upgrade to my Note 2 from a gnex , but had to wait until Feb 1. They wouldn't do it before then.


When did you get your gnex? I got mine on release day

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## Jarmer (Jun 4, 2012)

Well, I should clarify.

I got my gnex on release day as well, but since my expiration date was something like August, I used another line on my account's date for upgrade, which was in march or something.

I got the same thing you did: "It's a new iconic device and blah blah not until Feb 1..."

However, I will say this: The reps on the phone ALWAYS had a different story every single I called in, I don't think there is some standard routine for this, I think you just need to randomly catch a rep in a good mood on a good day. Keep trying is what I say.


----------



## gnex0422 (Mar 5, 2012)

Jarmer said:


> Well, I should clarify.
> 
> I got my gnex on release day as well, but since my expiration date was something like August, I used another line on my account's date for upgrade, which was in march or something.
> 
> ...


I believe your right, everytime i called i got a different answer. I never actually got the feb 1st answer and mine situation was almost exact to yours. O well i got my note 2 without lossing my unlimited data, didnt lose my upgrade so all is good.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------

